# Is it ok to eat oatmeal uncooked/unsoaked?



## mom2e (May 13, 2006)

I saw another thread that way saying that all grains have to be soaked before eaten.

I eat muesli all the time (a mixture of oats, oat bran, wheat bran, wheat germ, raisins, nuts, and sunflower seeds). All I do is pour some milk or soymilk over it.

Is this bad? Should I be soaking it overnight? If so, why is it bad for you?

Thanks!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I've eaten rolled oats raw off and on over the years. I can't see any problems with it. It would be less easily digested raw.


----------



## skeetersquirt (Aug 29, 2006)

I eat raw oats every morning and have for years..I mix it in homeade yogurt...there is no problem with it at all!


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

unsoaked grains have phytates that make the nutrients hard to absorb. By soaking them overnight in an acidic solution (water and whey, vinegar or lemon juice, etc.) the phytates are broken down. HTH.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

I've eaten them, in small quantities, they don't hurt anything. The thing is you probably get more nutrition if you soak them, something like mamabohl said about digesting the stuff in them.
Aren't there raw oats in granola bar type things?


----------

